
Seagate Unveils 60TB SAS SSD - makkesk8
http://www.custompcreview.com/news/seagate-unveils-60tb-sas-ssd-claims-highest-capacity-drive-world/31333/
======
tracker1
This is pretty damned cool... I've been pretty tickled with 2-4TB SSD
availability. These beasts can bring some heavy hitting to a lot of big data
tasks.

